# Sailing Books



## Cavemansailor (Sep 13, 2013)

Thought I'ld post a list of advanced sailing instructional books that I've found to be very helpful (I prefer books with lots of technical detail and illustrations):

Dutton's Navigation and Piloting -- Elbert S. Maloney
The Best of Sail Trim -- Charles Mason
Heavy Weather Sailing -- K Adlard Coles
Cruising Under Sail -- Eric Hiscock
Steve Colgate on Sailing
This is Downwind Sailing -- John Oakeley 

If any sailors have other favorites, let me know!


----------



## cookieoh (Jun 23, 2014)

voyaging on a small income - Annie Hill

20 small sailboats to take you anywhere - John Vigor


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jun 6, 2015)

Sea-steading by Jerome FitzGerald
Sailing the Farm by Ken Neumeyer
The last one contains plans for several awesome things like a solar still, food dehydrator, green house and more. In depth info on how to eat healthy and sprout food, cook in thermal bottles, etc. Very sad to find out this man suffered serious brain trauma in a car accident and lived the rest of his life exactly how he describes NOT to live. This book is now sad but even more inspiring after learning about him. Crazy how much we take for granted even when we really dont think we are.


----------



## Durp (Jun 12, 2015)

Awsome list! Ive been reading a really good one, the exact name escapes me now but I will add it once I'm back to my car.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jun 13, 2015)

ohhh yes thank you


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jun 13, 2015)

Voyagers Handbook by Beth Leonard

After buying my first boat, trading it for another and then about to leave it on mooring to have a baby in CO....a guy who was trying his hardest to convince us to stay gave me this book. He saved our asses so many times back then. I still left but kept the book which now has a special place on my current boat. I think its a good book with a lot of helpful info on how to prepare for circumnavigation and handle actually doing it. It is directed towards people with a little money at least but it is still helpful.


----------



## Durp (Jun 17, 2015)

Finally found where I stashed my car haha. Been out of town away from the base camp for a bit. The complete sailor by david seidman is pretty good. I'm a newb to sailing but not boating so this book has been great for me. Wish I had it before I attempted my first voyage. Sailing is becoming easier every time I go out, altho I still am not that great at trying to go up wind. There is a weird spot at the Inlet I'm in that I always get turned around and my boat goes into a gybe. I know its user error altho I have seen other folks have the same issue in the same spot.


----------



## Seeds21 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dont forget near death on the high seas. There is a lot of wisdom in learning from other peoples offshore mistakes.


----------



## Odin (Nov 23, 2015)

CaptainShawn said:


> Dont forget near death on the high seas. There is a lot of wisdom in learning from other peoples offshore mistakes.



You said,"Near Death on the Seas?" a book? OR are you simply saying folks should learn from others historical experience? 

I'm not a vetted myself... yet interested on the opinion.


----------



## Seeds21 (Nov 23, 2015)

Odin said:


> You said,"Near Death on the Seas?" a book? OR are you simply saying folks should learn from others historical experience?
> 
> I'm not a vetted myself... yet interested on the opinion.



Its a book covers some of the best sailors that ever lived like my hero Bernard Moitessier who was winning the Vende Globe Race single handed and decided screw it and sailed around the world again instead of finishing. Heavy weather tactics are important link attached for good free video.


----------



## Odin (Nov 24, 2015)

CaptainShawn said:


> Bernard Moitessier who was winning the Vende Globe Race single handed and decided screw it and sailed around the world again instead of finishing.




I can honestly admire that... good.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Dec 4, 2015)

I just recently finished this book. It was quite entertaining. 


CaptainShawn said:


> Dont forget near death on the high seas. There is a lot of wisdom in learning from other peoples offshore mistakes.


----------



## gracius (Sep 10, 2016)

Some sailing anarchy zines!


----------



## TravellerNick (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi folks. I'm trying to find some info on making my own self steering gear. Most of this stuff is stupid expensive but when I read Shrimpy, the guy said he made his own in a day out of drift wood. I'm sure I could do this but don't know where to start. Any help please?


----------



## Durp (Feb 18, 2017)

The riggers apprentice 2nd edition! Has how to work and build dux rigging!
Wind-Vane Self steering - how to plan and make your own, Bill Belcher
Self-Steering for Sailing Craft by _John S Letcher_ _jr http://www.jesterinfo.org/selfsteeringforsailingcraft.html
Upgrading the Crusising sailboat - Daniel Spurr
Everything ever written by the Pardy's
This Old Boat_


----------

